# Halogen Machine Lamp



## darkzero (Nov 28, 2012)

Was hoping if anyone can help me find a lamp. I purchased it from Grizzly a couple of years ago but Grizzly no longer sells them. Ebay seller 800Watt used to sell them too but he is no longer on Ebay & doesn't seem to sell any lamps anymore.

It must be the same style as I need another arm extension for another lamp that I have (head/lamp style is not important but preferably the same). It's the one pictured on my carriage with only one arm. It originally comes with two arms, I just removed one. I've searched & searched with no luck, just a few other variations. At the time quite a few places carried them.

Thanks


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 28, 2012)

I will see what I can find but I can't help wondering why you just don't make another extension? You have all the dimensions right there in front of you.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 28, 2012)

If you have the manuel or grizzly part number call them thay may still have parts for it.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 28, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> I will see what I can find but I can't help wondering why you just don't make another extension? You have all the dimensions right there in front of you.
> 
> "Billy G" :thinking:



I would but it's not just a tube for the extension, I need the joints as well which split in half. I'd like to have the extra parts as well.




kd4gij said:


> If you have the manuel or grizzly part number call them thay may still have parts for it.



My lathe is not a Grizzly & that light did not originally come on the lathe. Grizzly used to sell a number of machine mount lamps which they no longer carry. But that is a good idea. I found one Grizzly lathe that appears to come with the same lamp & it's listed on their site to order but not in stock. They also just list the arms for $90 but they list the entire light for $65 which doesn't make sense. I'm going to order it & see what I get.

Thanks fellas!


----------

